# TTS Engine Cover



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

I recently installed a Forge Twintake into my S3 and hated the idea of not having an engine cover.

Did a bit of research and discovered the TTS engine cover is a pretty much direct fit.

I know you guys don't get the S3 but i assume this will fit the FSI 2.0T engine as well.

Engine cover p/n is: 06F 103 925 H 

You will need to order 3 ball mounts.

2 x WHT000731A 

1 x 06E 103 164 E










Finished product


















The only issue is the bottom right of the cover sitting on the top canister.
Think i need to trim the cover ever so slightly.

Finished off with an R8 oil cap and the result is a great looking, OEM engine bay.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

price?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> price?


it's like between 300~400 for the whole shabang


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought from Audi Australia. 
Cover is about $250AUD, the ball mounts are around $30. 
R8 oil cap was 26 Euro.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks clean, if the engine cover look is your thing.

Personally, I would rather go with something along these lines:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5122137-OEM-Engine-Bay&highlight=oem+engine+bay


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought the S3 would fit spot on.. This is my A3 TFSI


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Could also do the A4 engine cover with covers the front half of the motor and leaves the coils exposed. Much much cheaper


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What about us FSI guys? Are we SOL?

I REALLY dig the OEM engine cover with the aftermarket intake. Also, my engine cover/filter housing is supremely beat. :banghead:


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> I thought the S3 would fit spot on..


That's strange that your TFSI engine cover still fits.
Doesn't it contain the factory airbox?

The S3 engine cover does contain the factory air box (just like the 2.0 TFSI engine) so keeping it is not an option (unless of course you trim it to fit).

For me, I wanted to keep my OEM engine cover and airbox in tact so i can return to factory when I sell the car in the future.
I therefore had to buy a new (or used which is hard to come by in Australia) factory cover.
However, due to my working relationship with Audi Australia, I get cost price parts which meant this was a very cheap and OEM solution for me.

I wish I had of seen that engine bay without a cover fitted.
That looks fantastic and would much prefer that to any cover!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

poli84 said:


> That's strange that your TFSI engine cover still fits.
> Doesn't it contain the factory airbox?
> 
> The S3 engine cover does contain the factory air box (just like the 2.0 TFSI engine) so keeping it is not an option (unless of course you trim it to fit).
> ...


The install for a TSI doesnt require stock air box.. Every stock intake part was removed.. I decided to save the stock parts, incase I sell the car..


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Could also do the A4 engine cover with covers the front half of the motor and leaves the coils exposed. Much much cheaper


how much is it?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Presns3 said:


> how much is it?


engine cover+mounting braket etc with dealer hook up= about $130ish or less

my OLD OLD set up


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mkim said:


>


This looks silly. Is there a better way to use an OEM engine cover with an aftermarket intake on a 2.0t FSI engine?


----------



## mikegronholz (Aug 17, 2004)

old thread ... I know ... but when you remove the bolts that are already there and replace them with the longer ones in the rear, did you retorque them ? If so, what to ? Or did you just go the German method (Goodntight) ?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

mikegronholz said:


> old thread ... I know ... but when you remove the bolts that are already there and replace them with the longer ones in the rear, did you retorque them ? If so, what to ? Or did you just go the German method (Goodntight) ?


haha the German method!


----------

